# Costas Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to this whole baristaexchange place. Anyways, Costas Coffee is a drive thru espresso shop in Northwest Indiana. We use Intelligentsia coffee beans out of Chicago. Check us out if you're ever in Indiana!!!!

More...


----------

